# ER Shoes/boots



## david freeman

Back in the 60's when I first went to sea in the er green behind the ears, I was outfitted recommended with peg inserted er shoes- they would not last long, and then I had to purchase replacement shoes/boots usually in the 'canal'. Along comes George robey (Robbery) or Indian John in Suez-Port Tufick?? with his/there ''ER shoes'' at a fair price but after a week on watch, the soles became detached- they were made of a poor quality leather. Back then the company had no company bond of work clothes including the boiler suits (If one was lucky Bombay or Hong Kong could provide made to measure ones), and if one did not trade to the USA rigger boots as they are known now in the offshore industry were a luxury and hard to come by.
This is a soulful story! I am please of HSE in respect of work attire.(Frogger)(Frogger)


----------



## chadburn

Must confess I have worn Winklepicker Shoes in the E.R. due to premature failure of the approved footwear.


----------



## Engine Serang

A naive school leaver stood in the outfitters with his uniform list. Sam Bass in Hull advised him that it would be a social faux pas not to have a pair of white canvas shoes, officers for the use off. . 
His shipmates on the Texaco Bahrain had great merriment at another first tripper taken to the cleaners. 
I quickly learned that there was a social pecking order in the British Merchant Navy and that Texaco Overseas Tankship (UK) Limited was not in the Premier League, despite the impressive name. Only use I had for my expensive canvas shoes was as a standby pair of engineroom footwear when my boots fell apart.
To give Sam Bass his dues they were top quality and I gave them to the 3/E when I paid-off. Still serviceable but no longer white.


----------



## jmbrent

I joined my first ship in Palermo as a first trip junior engineer and the shoes I took with me for engine room use were a pair of crepe soled affectionately known as brothel creepers in the sixties. After a month in drydock the soles began to swell, which left large foot prints on the floor plates, the chief wasn't to happy with that and on arrival at Port Said on our way to the Gulf he asked me what size shoe I took, He bought me a pair of Port Said slip ons and swooped them for my brothel creepers and promptly threw them over the wall. He said that will help to keep the engineroom a little cleaner.


----------



## charding

Quite why I went to sea is something of a mystery as I knew little about it.
My kit list said I needed sea boots and it was after many weeks of fruitless hunting that I discovered they were Wellingtons.


----------



## jmirvine

Best ER shoes I ever had were a pair I "acquired" from someone in the "Grey Funnel Line".


----------



## howardws

Engine Serang said:


> His shipmates on the Texaco Bahrain had great merriment at another first tripper taken to the cleaners.
> I quickly learned that there was a social pecking order in the British Merchant Navy and that Texaco Overseas Tankship (UK) Limited was not in the Premier League, despite the impressive name. QUOTE]
> 
> When I joined Caltex Brisbane as an Engineer Apprentice in about 1962 I came equipped with said white shoes, two pairs of khaki shorts and two khaki shirts plus all sorts of other gear prescribed in a list from head office and never worn on board. My last ship was Texaco Glasgow (ex Caltex Liverpool) in 1968 and by then I was wearing flip flops, miniscule white shorts and shirts with tails designed to be worn outside the shorts, just like most others.


----------



## alaric

I too went to sea as an Apprentice with the recommended white canvas shoes, however, I was with Shaw Savill and everyone actually wore them at all times with white uniform.
I can't remember what my original ER shoes/boots were, but when they wore out I used my white canvas shoes with leather soles in the ER and found they were excellent for this duty. Thereafter I bought a new pair of white canvas shoes every voyage, used initially as mess wear, then as work wear for the remainder of my career at sea.


----------



## A.D.FROST

E.R. shoes were shore work boots(with laces taken out)boiler suits were acquired on trip with the odd wharfies boiler suits,but the trouble was Aussie BS were checkered and we use to checked by the BS police.


----------



## sternchallis

Coming from a ship repair background in Hull I bought my ER shoes from ARCO, which were leather welted soles and could be repaired a few times with a green hard leather. They stood up well and soles would last me 6 months, good traction as you had the full sole unlike those with rubber soles that when it was oily slid about. They were toe tectors also.

Sammy Bass fitted me out also, but I said no to the white shoes as I think they were optional and we could wear our black shoes with our whites.
After the 1st trip the long white nylon socks went (sweated like a pig in those), so short cotton socks replaced them with black shoes and later leather sandals.

I wore my cap once for 5 minutes when asked to swop with the deck cadet on the bridge on entering Lima. Soon as I got the Bridge, the 3rd mate said, "You can get that off for a start, pointing to my hat "(after spending 5 minutes in front of the mirror trying to get it right). Once made up to 5th Eng (watchkeeper in BSL) I never even packed it, and I don't suppose many Engineers did theirs.

Still got my hat and jacket and attended a local Rememberance Parade last year, trouble was the rest were retired pongos.

On one ship at BOT Sports day the mates all ways turned out in steaming bonnets and shades (regardless of weather), so next sports day all the engineers turned up in shades, but no bonnets, just ER attire like bush hats. They got the message, bless'em.

Whilst in drydock in Singapore the yard gave us all a white cotton boilersuit, trouble was after a few washes the but ended seams came apart, whereas a UK bs has lap joint seams double stitched. They were also a bit near with the fit and short sleeves,so not as comfortable as UK bs.

Have you noticed everybody now is wearing black trousers and tee shirts or similar, even the police.

You cannot beat a white cotton boilersuit, it shows the dirt, so you change it. Much smarter.


----------



## Andrew147

*Engine room boots.*

Chief steward picked up some boots in Bonny, the soles of which were leather which was ok initially. But, the oil on the engine room plates made to soles go limp and soft and as the layers of the soles were held together with wooden pegs (matchsticks ?) they quickly split apart. Fortunately, C/S had by this time obtained some TUF boots, the soles of which merely crumbled in time.
On a previous trip I had some Dr Martens with air soles which were excellent until you had to work on a hot steam drum and some melting, until you smelt it, took place.


----------



## Duncan112

Finest boots I have had are a pair of Georgia rigger boots that the agent got me in LA about 1999, worn them for 10 of the past 15 years. Thankfully Georgia now ship to the UK so I can replace them.


----------



## Derek Roger

I had my engine room shoes repaired each time in Calcutta . They lasted for years . 6 sets of new soles and 3 sets of new uppers ; still the same old shoes .
Derek


----------



## bluemoon

Derek Roger said:


> I had my engine room shoes repaired each time in Calcutta . They lasted for years . 6 sets of new soles and 3 sets of new uppers ; still the same old shoes .
> Derek




Nice one Trigger. ;-)


----------



## sternchallis

Derek Roger said:


> I had my engine room shoes repaired each time in Calcutta . They lasted for years . 6 sets of new soles and 3 sets of new uppers ; still the same old shoes .
> Derek


That's an old chestnut , similar one to my mothers about her yard brush. Several new heads and shafts, but had since she got married, same one.


----------



## sternchallis

Just remembered the leather used, DriPed, it was green but was really hard wearing, stood up to the oily crankcases, but I always kept clear of bunker oil.
Never any problem on hot surfaces or sweaty feet in the tropics.

I do remember going ashore in B.A. to buy some ER shoes( as the soles were getting a bit thin and I didn't want to ruin them) to get me home one time. My Spanish was non existant and I ended up with some rather lightweight shoes, they just about lasted me home (3 weeks).
Good leather, rubbish stitching.


----------



## Chillytoes

On Oz ships everyone wore Blunstones - elastic sided jobs that were particularly serviceable, with or without steel toes.


----------



## Winmar

As a young cadet I asked the mate what to wear. We were in Dublin at the time. He said son, when in Paris buy champagne, when in Dublin buy Welles. I got myself a pair of the best wellies I could find. What a con they were everywhere I walked I either tripped or took ages to get anywhere! After two weeks of watching me struggle the bastard cut the string!!!
I know it's old but it's gold!


----------



## spongebob

sternchallis said:


> That's an old chestnut , similar one to my mothers about her yard brush. Several new heads and shafts, but had since she got married, same one.


We even have one here about Maori Chief Hone Heke who cut down the Brtish flagpole several times.
His axe still exists after seven new handles and six new heads.

Bob


----------



## LisaAlsop

I was a naive cadet too in Palermo. My first choice was a pair of Welles. I didn't choose; a guy recommends it. I said, ok, you have to know better. I was an engineering student; I was not supposed to know anything about sea boots. Give me schemes and plans so; as you have to guess, I endured cold. Moreover, I got a bone fracture on the boat when I was running to the cabin. The floor was slippery, and I tripped. I wasn't wearing the Welles anymore, but walking boots. Not on the ship, but at home.


----------



## sternchallis

I used to buy leather soled and upper brogues, steel toecap from Asbestos/ ARCO in Hull and they used to last me six months on a set of soles, though I tended not to walk through heavy oil but had it bagged up, same with any oil. On a run to South America the soles wore through and rather than ruin them I decided to go ashore and buy a pair of leather shoes, being Brazil, lots of leather. I couldn't find a working gear shop, perhaps they all wore totector flip flops for work. Ended up in this flash shoe shop. Being jolly jack my command of the lingua franca ended at Dos cervecia and quanta questa jig a jig.
I didn't even know vaca loco until Mad Cows disease years later.
The bonita Brazilian girls sold me these shoes, smart for schoozing down the CopaCobana for the locals but not exactly suitable for ER use. Soles didn't wear out but the uppers were about to rise leaving the sole behind by the time I arrived in S'oton.
Perhaps the soles were plastic and molded, rather than welted and stitched.

I had a good cobbler and when removing the first pair of soles from my ER shoes after a good clean , he asked if i worked on a ship, just by the oil residue behind the leather sole.

He said I have just the right leather for you, and it was good stuff, hard as heck, wore very well. The shoes being 100% leather were very comfortable being leather soles it allowed your feet to perspire through the soles which were you perspire from.
The shoes had the welted soles and could be repaired easilly, until ARCo decided to fit plastic welts because of bean counters.

Then they stopped selling them completely due to Health and Safety, which is a lot of tosh, I never had any problems on that score. It all depends on how you work.
We didn't stand hot steam pipes.

I have always worn leather welted shoes and they last 20 years plus if looked after and they are quality to begin with. English made in Northampton, not these Indian/ Chinese knock offs.


----------



## Peter Hewson

We, In Wilson Line, managed to get our Working boots in Sweden, They where reasonably good quality. I got near a year out of my first Pair. Very first work boots as an apprentice, where S/H ex MOD from the old Boyes store on Hessle road. you rummaged through what was on the counter, found the best ones in your size and then went home and steel studded them. Walking about on steel was a bit tricky at first, but like ice skating it came good. they lasted well and could be repaired easily, father had the gear in his shed, even the cobblers Lasts, which I have seen in recent times in my garage, We bought leather from (again) Boyes. DIY shoe and boot repairing was a way of life back then. Since the late 70`s I've used Rigger Boots (mostly). The old "Army" boots where a lifeline for engine room work. I've even soled them with "insertion" before to-day. “thistlebond” was another short term “fix”.


----------



## Ianridd

Fifty years ago this month went deep sea for first time , Liverpool docker offered all the engineers fur lined safety boots going cheap , lasted for the complete trip.
Discharging in the Gulf the ******* were coming on board with sandals and flip flops and leaving with the same safety boots on thear feet , the crate in the hold had been accidentally broken and now had the old footwear inside .


----------



## captainconfusion

you all disappoint me!! Gents!!! what about those finest ER shoes purchased in the Suez Canal on the way. with blotting paper leather, no laces/slip ons, lasting until reaching home or a NW European port, and a reputable ships outfitter/..


----------



## Blackal

My first trip to sea, the sole started to part company with the right boot, so I glued it back on, and held in a workshop vice overnight. In the morning - it had been painted 'Electric-blue'.......................

Like that for the remaining 3 months of the trip....
...............


----------



## Porthole Billy

Bought my ER footwear in Cardiff at an outfitters near Mountstewart Dry Dock. Like others mentioned, these were fireman's "slippers," leather soled, held to the uppers with wooden pegs. Very smart they looked when new but sadly they peeled apart when contaminated with oil. Seem to remember tying them together with ER rags until I could buy a more serviceable pair.


----------



## waldziu

When in the RN in the late '60s on my first war canoe, HMS Carysfort. My kit issue included a pair of non-slip double moulded sole 'steaming bats'. After about a year they started to degrade and as we were permitted to exchange them for a new pair, the store's Dept had been provided with 'Flightdeck boots to get rid of. Very nice 'dessert wellies' suede uppers with a stitched on leather inner and rubber non-slip sole. These would look fine and dandy for stepping out ashore but as Engine Room Slippers they were a total waste of time. The main destroyer of them was opening the outer hatch to the pressurised Blr Rm. A 'T' handle that we would after checking that the light was not out and clear to open the foot on the 'T' and twist. After a month of this, the sole came away from the uppers. Consequently, it did not take long to deplete the stores of their disposable stock.


----------



## John Gowers

As a first trip junior with Denholms (1974) I bought my first and only blue uniform second hand from West End Misfits in Glasgow, still have the jacket, it has not fitted me for 30 years but I cannot bring myself to chuck it out, never had a cap as I was told not to get one and in all my time with Denholms, Swecal then BP about 14 years in all I never saw anyone every wear a cap. The shoes with steel toes were bought at a discount I think, from Paisleys in Glasgow, they would last just about a 4/5 months trip. Went to rigs in the late 80s and wore rig boots for the next 35 years usually Red Wing great comfortable boots once you break them in.

Just remembered I did wear a hat once borrowed from one of the cadets at a crossing the line ceremony on the Wellpark, I was the Chief of Police with all the gold braid and an offical can of beer in my hand.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

Hi John when working in the er on p&o containers I preferred shoes but when I joined maersk it was rig boots (galettas) they were OK 👍 tony


----------



## John Gowers

Tony,
Galettas were the normal rig boot offshore a few years ago they were more comfortable and I think cheaper than the red wings but did not last as long especially iwhen soaked with oil and chemicals.


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

John Gowers said:


> Tony,
> Galettas were the normal rig boot offshore a few years ago they were more comfortable and I think cheaper than the red wings but did not last as long especially iwhen soaked with oil and chemicals.


Very true john


----------



## taffe65

John Gowers said:


> As a first trip junior with Denholms (1974) I bought my first and only blue uniform second hand from West End Misfits in Glasgow, still have the jacket, it has not fitted me for 30 years but I cannot bring myself to chuck it out, never had a cap as I was told not to get one and in all my time with Denholms, Swecal then BP about 14 years in all I never saw anyone every wear a cap. The shoes with steel toes were bought at a discount I think, from Paisleys in Glasgow, they would last just about a 4/5 months trip. Went to rigs in the late 80s and wore rig boots for the next 35 years usually Red Wing great comfortable boots once you break them in.
> 
> Just remembered I did wear a hat once borrowed from one of the cadets at a crossing the line ceremony on the Wellpark, I was the Chief of Police with all the gold braid and an offical can of beer in my hand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 690708


Male models the lot of them, bet the girls can't wait in the next port. 💃 🥳💋


----------



## sternchallis

taffe65 said:


> Male models the lot of them, bet the girls can't wait in the next port. 💃 🥳💋


Doubt if you would see many girls turning up at an oil terminal to party on a BP tanker, they are usually miles from the city.
Where did Denholms and Swecal run to and what sort of cargoes?
I stopped packing my steaming bonnet after a few voyages, the only person that wore one in our Dept was the CHENG during his walk of the non employed on Fridays.
Of course the mates always wore theirs at Fire & Flood, complete with shades even if the sky was looking like thunder.
I suppose thats how they are taught, if you have to abandon ship, full uniform and shades, sextant and Norries tables if they remember.
Engineers, come as you are, plus a case of beer and a docking bottle : cadets raid the pantry, its part of your wages.


----------



## John Gowers

#33 Denholms had all types of ships and carried all types cargoes I was on Oil, Chemical and Gas Tankers, OBOs, Bulk carriers and Container ships and had the three haz cargo endorsments at one time they ran ships all over the World. With Swecal I was on two Stena RO-ROs the first carrying cars trucks etc from the UK to the West Coast of Africa and bringing timber back, I was then on one taking Ford cars from Germany to Sweden and bringing Volvos and Saabs back. I then joined BP and was on the British Trent a products tanker which went to Russia, Turkey and the USA the Trent was a great ship, UMS, and went to good ports.

I never saw anyone every wear a cap when I was on Merchant ships. 1974-88


----------



## sternchallis

John,
Nothing there to beat tide up bottom of Queen St , centre of Auckland Kiwi.
As soon as the shore phone was connected, it was ringing asking if there was a party that night as with most Aussie and Kiwi ports. "Party on a Star Boat" was the cry.
Then to a green junior or deck cadet who happened to show one of the young ladies his etchings, she would say," Never been on a ship before, by your weather step is high" or " Is that no. 4 genny banging a bottom end out".
I almost went with Bibby's in fact the super who interviewed me , almost begged me to join them, until I looked at the runs and the cargoes compared to BSL , Port Line, P&O. Bibby'shad similar runs and cargoes to what you experienced. Even nieve of things nautical at 21 I sussed it it out.


----------



## Bankman

david freeman said:


> Back in the 60's when I first went to sea in the er green behind the ears, I was outfitted recommended with peg inserted er shoes- they would not last long, and then I had to purchase replacement shoes/boots usually in the 'canal'. Along comes George robey (Robbery) or Indian John in Suez-Port Tufick?? with his/there ''ER shoes'' at a fair price but after a week on watch, the soles became detached- they were made of a poor quality leather. Back then the company had no company bond of work clothes including the boiler suits (If one was lucky Bombay or Hong Kong could provide made to measure ones), and if one did not trade to the USA rigger boots as they are known now in the offshore industry were a luxury and hard to come by.
> This is a soulful story! I am please of HSE in respect of work attire.(Frogger)(Frogger)


There's no real leather goods on on canal bum boat robbers , it's tightly woven canvas and boot polish,indian John!!! More like Arab John!!!.


----------



## Bankman

sternchallis said:


> John,
> Nothing there to beat tide up bottom of Queen St , centre of Auckland Kiwi.
> As soon as the shore phone was connected, it was ringing asking if there was a party that night as with most Aussie and Kiwi ports. "Party on a Star Boat" was the cry.
> Then to a green junior or deck cadet who happened to show one of the young ladies his etchings, she would say," Never been on a ship before, by your weather step is high" or " Is that no. 4 genny banging a bottom end out".
> I almost went with Bibby's in fact the super who interviewed me , almost begged me to join them, until I looked at the runs and the cargoes compared to BSL , Port Line, P&O. Bibby'shad similar runs and cargoes to what you experienced. Even nieve of things nautical at 21 I sussed it it out.


She knew more than you, it's aship not a boat,you sure you're interviev was at Bibby's and not at a boat club.


----------



## Bankman

sternchallis said:


> I used to buy leather soled and upper brogues, steel toecap from Asbestos/ ARCO in Hull and they used to last me six months on a set of soles, though I tended not to walk through heavy oil but had it bagged up, same with any oil. On a run to South America the soles wore through and rather than ruin them I decided to go ashore and buy a pair of leather shoes, being Brazil, lots of leather. I couldn't find a working gear shop, perhaps they all wore totector flip flops for work. Ended up in this flash shoe shop. Being jolly jack my command of the lingua franca ended at Dos cervecia and quanta questa jig a jig.
> I didn't even know vaca loco until Mad Cows disease years later.
> The bonita Brazilian girls sold me these shoes, smart for schoozing down the CopaCobana for the locals but not exactly suitable for ER use. Soles didn't wear out but the uppers were about to rise leaving the sole behind by the time I arrived in S'oton.
> Perhaps the soles were plastic and molded, rather than welted and stitched.
> 
> I had a good cobbler and when removing the first pair of soles from my ER shoes after a good clean , he asked if i worked on a ship, just by the oil residue behind the leather sole.
> 
> He said I have just the right leather for you, and it was good stuff, hard as heck, wore very well. The shoes being 100% leather were very comfortable being leather soles it allowed your feet to perspire through the soles which were you perspire from.
> The shoes had the welted soles and could be repaired easilly, until ARCo decided to fit plastic welts because of bean counters.
> 
> Then they stopped selling them completely due to Health and Safety, which is a lot of tosh, I never had any problems on that score. It all depends on how you work.
> We didn't stand hot steam pipes.
> 
> I have always worn leather welted shoes and they last 20 years plus if looked after and they are quality to begin with. English made in Northampton, not these Indian/ Chinese knock offs.


If you can't speak the lingo draw a picture and use sign lingo,worked for me,holiday Singapore catching train up to Butterworth running late taxi driver no english,draws a picture of a train made in the nick of time.


----------



## Bankman

John Gowers said:


> #33 Denholms had all types of ships and carried all types cargoes I was on Oil, Chemical and Gas Tankers, OBOs, Bulk carriers and Container ships and had the three haz cargo endorsments at one time they ran ships all over the World. With Swecal I was on two Stena RO-ROs the first carrying cars trucks etc from the UK to the West Coast of Africa and bringing timber back, I was then on one taking Ford cars from Germany to Sweden and bringing Volvos and Saabs back. I then joined BP and was on the British Trent a products tanker which went to Russia, Turkey and the USA the Trent was a great ship, UMS, and went to good ports.
> 
> I never saw anyone every wear a cap when I was on Merchant ships. 1974-88


Did that bother thee.go find a good bar, I'm sure they'll let you in without your cap. Cheers.


----------



## Bankman

John Gowers said:


> As a first trip junior with Denholms (1974) I bought my first and only blue uniform second hand from West End Misfits in Glasgow, still have the jacket, it has not fitted me for 30 years but I cannot bring myself to chuck it out, never had a cap as I was told not to get one and in all my time with Denholms, Swecal then BP about 14 years in all I never saw anyone every wear a cap. The shoes with steel toes were bought at a discount I think, from Paisleys in Glasgow, they would last just about a 4/5 months trip. Went to rigs in the late 80s and wore rig boots for the next 35 years usually Red Wing great comfortable boots once you break them in.
> 
> Just remembered I did wear a hat once borrowed from one of the cadets at a crossing the line ceremony on the Wellpark, I was the Chief of Police with all the gold braid and an offical can of beer in my hand.
> 
> 
> View attachment 690708


You made Neptune very proud, me too.


----------



## Bankman

sternchallis said:


> Doubt if you would see many girls turning up at an oil terminal to party on a BP tanker, they are usually miles from the city.
> Where did Denholms and Swecal run to and what sort of cargoes?
> I stopped packing my steaming bonnet after a few voyages, the only person that wore one in our Dept was the CHENG during his walk of the non employed on Fridays.
> Of course the mates always wore theirs at Fire & Flood, complete with shades even if the sky was looking like thunder.
> I suppose thats how they are taught, if you have to abandon ship, full uniform and shades, sextant and Norries tables if they remember.
> Engineers, come as you are, plus a case of beer and a docking bottle : cadets raid the pantry, its part of your wages.


I'd doubt it too.


----------



## Bankman

Blackal said:


> My first trip to sea, the sole started to part company with the right boot, so I glued it back on, and held in a workshop vice overnight. In the morning - it had been painted 'Electric-blue'.......................
> 
> Like that for the remaining 3 months of the trip....
> ...............


Paint left red and you'll never get lost , only if you sleep walk.


----------



## Bankman

Porthole Billy said:


> Bought my ER footwear in Cardiff at an outfitters near Mountstewart Dry Dock. Like others mentioned, these were fireman's "slippers," leather soled, held to the uppers with wooden pegs. Very smart they looked when new but sadly they peeled apart when contaminated with oil. Seem to remember tying them together with ER rags until I could buy a more serviceable pair.


Duct tape mate.


----------



## Bankman

captainconfusion said:


> you all disappoint me!! Gents!!! what about those finest ER shoes purchased in the Suez Canal on the way. with blotting paper leather, no laces/slip ons, lasting until reaching home or a NW European port, and a reputable ships outfitter/..
> [/wQwUOTE] I've already learnt my my lesson, no disappoint entry.


----------



## Bankman

Peter Hewson said:


> We, In Wilson Line, managed to get our Working boots in Sweden, They where reasonably good quality. I got near a year out of my first Pair. Very first work boots as an apprentice, where S/H ex MOD from the old Boyes store on Hessle road. you rummaged through what was on the counter, found the best ones in your size and then went home and steel studded them. Walking about on steel was a bit tricky at first, but like ice skating it came good. they lasted well and could be repaired easily, father had the gear in his shed, even the cobblers Lasts, which I have seen in recent times in my garage, We bought leather from (again) Boyes. DIY shoe and boot repairing was a way of life back then. Since the late 70`s I've used Rigger Boots (mostly). The old "Army" boots where a lifeline for engine room work. I've even soled them with "insertion" before to-day. “thistlebond” was another short term “fix”.


Wrong thistledown too ridged,use heather bond.


----------



## sternchallis

Bankman said:


> She knew more than you, it's aship not a boat,you sure you're interviev was at Bibby's and not at a boat club.


Bankman, I see you are from the Antipodes, but did you ever dock on British ship part of the 'liner trades' in Kiwi?
The locals there and general public here seem to call them boats even now. 
' Party on a Star boat' had that ring to it, were as 'Party on a Star ship' sounds more intergalactic, ' beam me up Scotty'.
You had to be there to experience the folklore behind it.
Usually first couple of nights you would get the forced draught and heavy lift types down for the free booze from the large hotels ( Ma Gleesons, et al) on Queen Street, and if they fancied a cherry boy they would say, ' I have never been on a ship before' then come out with some of the phrases mentioned. So as a first tripper you were warned. These 'young ladies' had been on more ships than you had hot dinners. New ship in, they would be round to that the next night, mainly British ships, they liked our gentlemanly ways rather than meeting with a local, we didn't talk sport, cars or about ourselves.
I had spent 4 years involved with ships as an apprentice before joining BSL, so knew the lingo and my way around a ship and its ER. Not many J/Engs could scrape a white metal bearing from leads and certainly none of the gadjet trained ones. How many had used 'Taylor's Rings'?


----------



## Bankman

sternchallis said:


> Bankman, I see you are from the Antipodes, but did you ever dock on British ship part of the 'liner trades' in Kiwi?
> The locals there and general public here seem to call them boats even now.
> ' Party on a Star boat' had that ring to it, were as 'Party on a Star ship' sounds more intergalactic, ' beam me up Scotty'.
> You had to be there to experience the folklore behind it.
> Usually first couple of nights you would get the forced draught and heavy lift types down for the free booze from the large hotels ( Ma Gleesons, et al) on Queen Street, and if they fancied a cherry boy they would say, ' I have never been on a ship before' then come out with some of the phrases mentioned. So as a first tripper you were warned. These 'young ladies' had been on more ships than you had hot dinners. New ship in, they would be round to that the next night, mainly British ships, they liked our gentlemanly ways rather than meeting with a local, we didn't talk sport, cars or about ourselves.
> I had spent 4 years involved with ships as an apprentice before joining BSL, so knew the lingo and my way around a ship and its ER. Not many J/Engs could scrape a white metal bearing from leads and certainly none of the gadjet trained ones. How many had used 'Taylor's Rings'?


Wrong assumption I reside in antipodes not from,


sternchallis said:


> Bankman, I see you are from the Antipodes, but did you ever dock on British ship part of the 'liner trades' in Kiwi?
> The locals there and general public here seem to call them boats even now.
> ' Party on a Star boat' had that ring to it, were as 'Party on a Star ship' sounds more intergalactic, ' beam me up Scotty'.
> You had to be there to experience the folklore behind it.
> Usually first couple of nights you would get the forced draught and heavy lift types down for the free booze from the large hotels ( Ma Gleesons, et al) on Queen Street, and if they fancied a cherry boy they would say, ' I have never been on a ship before' then come out with some of the phrases mentioned. So as a first tripper you were warned. These 'young ladies' had been on more ships than you had hot dinners. New ship in, they would be round to that the next night, mainly British ships, they liked our gentlemanly ways rather than meeting with a local, we didn't talk sport, cars or about ourselves.
> I had spent 4 years involved with ships as an apprentice before joining BSL, so knew the lingo and my way around a ship and its ER. Not many J/Engs could scrape a white metal bearing from leads and certainly none of the gadjet trained ones. How many had used 'Taylor's Rings'?


Wrong assumption,I live there not from,ok.


----------



## Bankman

Bankman said:


> Wrong assumption I reside in antipodes not from,
> 
> Wrong assumption,I live there not from,ok.


And no fan of Star trek you treky you.am I spelling this right,trek trek, trekky,I'm sure you'll let me know.


----------



## Bankman

Bankman said:


> And no fan of Star trek you treky you.am I spelling this right,trek trek, trekky,I'm sure you'll let me know.


Did they have 🍒 boys on Enterprise.or did Scotty beam them up on demand.what a waste,plenty of hot chick onboard,and I hate waste.


----------

